# Bluey Photo Update with Giant Bubble nest!



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been watching my guys change as they grow. The first photo is Bluey shortly after I got him. You can see his distinct white band. (When I picked him up, 2 weeks before I picked him up he was a butterfly pattern!) There's also a closeup of his fins a few days after he came home. His band is slowly fading and he's getting much darker. He's almost entirely blue at this point (as you can see in the small photo). I'll miss the band, but he's still pretty. He also builds incredibly large bubble nests.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow hes gorgeous


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

I forgot this one. It was also taken today. You can clearly see all the white is gone on his anal and dorsal fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty, band or not.


----------



## bettagreatagamma (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats quite a bubble nest!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

he was very attentive to his little nest. i feel bad that he's preparing it for the children that will never come.  the breeder told me his brother just had babies and he did a great job with the nest! so i guess it runs in the family. i felt bad destroying it when i changed the water. now he's just blowing bubbles aimlessly all over the top of the water. haha. poor bluey.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww, hes georgous.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks, everyone.  Bluey blushed, in a blackish blue kinda way. 

he's got those weird little clear streaks in his tail i couldn't figure out until i saw pics of his mother. her fins are all complete clear so i guess he got just a slice.  altho it looks like he's missing a section of tail, i assure you it's there!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's got amazing eyes! I've never seen a fish with eyes like that before 

Nice dark blue color too!


----------



## bobman (May 2, 2009)

I like him. He looks like he is wearing a mask with white goggles!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

the breeder had a neat fish that was Bluey's great grandfather. He had the white eyes and one of them looked like a little white heart. So she purposely tried to keep the white eyes in the line and bluey definitely has them. I found them a little unsettling at first but they've grown on me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very interesting looking. It makes him unique and he's a beautiful fish.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow, hes gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW!! He looks like a Bandit!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

haha. i guess he does. sadly, i've just noticed that his right eye is turning black!!! this fish totally misrepresented himself. haha. i picked out a white/blue butterfly halfmoon with white eyes and now i have a totally blue fish who's face is also turning totally black.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Haha. At least he's still blue! If he changed to a totally different color, you'd have to change his name. lol


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

that's true. he does have an alternate name, though. "Jelf, the Almighty Snoozer." JELF were parts of his breeding initials and he likes to lie around a lot. So i guess i'd have to go with jelf. Maybe i'll wake up one day and he'll be yellow. or orange. that would rule. BTW, his blown fin is starting to heal already!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good, I'm glad his fin is healing.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

He is one beautyfull beta.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes very beautiful vibrant colors.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Wow! He is gorgeous! He change so much in color. I didn't realize they change that much.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah, i guess they can keep changing as they age. the breeder told me that her whole line of blue marbles has been changing colors and they won't really settle until somewhere between 7 mos. and 1 year old. bluey's at about 7 months just now and he still has a little white on his tail. i do miss his butterfly pattern, though. it was pretty cool.


----------

